# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Paštaisīts darbagalds vs Pārbūvēts rokas vadības darbagalds.

## Vikings

Kamēr vien domāju par savu CNC darbagaldu, visu laiku biju paredzējis pats arī projektēt un likt kopā mehānisko daļu. Bet tagad parādījās iespēja par salīdzinoši lētu naudu (200Ls) nopirkt vecu slīpēšanas darbagaldu (Abawerk, 1966 gads, apstrādes laukums 125x300mm), kurš, iespējams, vēl ir darba kārtībā un to pārtaisīt par frēzmašīnu. Salikšu plusus un mīnusus kurus redzu katrā variantā un palūgšu pārējos arī izteikt savu viedokli

Vecais darbagalds:
+profesionāli projektēts
+daudz lielāka vibrāciju/liekšanās slāpēšana kā paštaisītam
+cik zinu vecā metālā vairs nav iekšējo spriegumu, kas deformē karkasu

-svars
-mazs apstrādes laukums
-jāpārtaisa lielas metāla detaļas (galds utt)

Paštaisīta mehānika:
+darba laukums tāds kādu vēlos
+varu projektēt kādu konstrukciju vēlos

-ievērojami mazāka vibrāciju un liekšanās slāpēšana

Es vairāk sliecos uz gatavā darbagalda pārbūvi. Tāpēc vēl viens jautājums - vai maz prātīgi ir pārbūvēt slīpmašīnu par frēzi, vai labāk slīpmašīnu atstāt par slīpmašīnu un par frēzi domāt atsevišķi?

----------


## GuntisK

Pa Z asi ir iespējama pārbīde? Ja tā, tad varētu pamēģināt uzlikt frēzi. Man pašam ir padomā sadabūt veco krievu frēzi ( nu piem 767 modeli) un uz tāda salikt servomotorus.

----------


## Vikings

Šīs slīpmašīnas Z ass rokas padeves iedaļas vērība ir 5 mikroni.  :: 
Bet tā kā slīpmašīna ir viens no precīzākajiem metālapstrādes darbagaldiem es vēl šaubos vai ir vērts to pārveidot par frēzi. Varbūt labāk atstāt to kā slīpmašīnu precīzu detaļu pieslīpēšanai.

ss.lv es biju noskatījis vienu frēzi patiešām labā stāvoklī, bet kāds to bija jau pagrābis pirms manis...

----------


## Mosfet

Vispirms vajag pārbaudīt cik izdiluši ir " vadotnes" . No pieredzes varu teikt ka vissliktākā stāvoklī ir tiesī slipmasīnas.
vajedzēs spēcīgus stepperus vai pastiprinātājus.DSI un SD motori ir par švaku. Viekāršākais variants servo.

----------


## Epis

Nēsi vēl jaucis ārā X,y galdu ?? 
man jau piemirsies kas īsti bīj Vadotnes (sliedes, vai tā skrūve) labi apskaties cik smagi bīdās tās asis ja tur ir baigā berze tad tur toč vaidzēs spēcīgus motorus un moš lētāk sanāk nopirkt jaunas sliedes, bet tad jāskatās vai tur ir vieta priekš sliedēm. 
kad jauksi ārā nofočē (gribās redzēt kā tur tas x,y galds uzbūvēts  ::  
Esi jau izdomājis kā stiprināsi tos motorus klāt ??

----------


## Vikings

Pag pag, Epi, neesmu vēl viņu nopircis, bet domāju, ka ņemšu.  :: 
Šodien pajaucu viņu bišķi, vadotnēs (nu tipa sliedēs) vietām ir nepatīkami robi, ne robi, drīzāk skrāpējumi, bet kopumā tā neko. Slīd viegli, arī uz augšu un leju kustās viegli, spēcīgāk iegriežot rokturi pat pēc inerces pagriežas. Vienas horizontālās ass trūkums ir tas, ka viņai nav mikropadeve, bet hidrauliskā padeve, tas nozīmē, ka tur būs jāpadomā kā ievietot skrūvi. Bet pārējās abas skrūves, domāju nebūs grūti nomainīt, un ar motoru stiprināšanu aar nevajadzētu būt problēmām. Kad ar īpašnieku visu sarunāšu tad arī pajaukšu vairāk lai apstītos kas un kā.

----------


## LED

Netaisishu jaunu topicu! Luk mana iegadata virpa:

----------


## Mosfet

Viking uzliec indikatoru un pārbaudi cik izdilušas ir vadotnes. ja pareizi sapratu no tevis tad tavas vodotnes ir rites uz gultņiem. No vienas puses hidroulika ir labi jo nevajadzēs motoru, bet galvenais lai netek.

----------


## Vikings

Mmm, nevaru iedomāties kā lai izmantoju indikatoru, lai pārbaudītu vadotnes. Uzlikt kādu taisni noslīpētu dzelzs gabalu uz galda un skatīties nobīdes visā kustības diapazonā? Īsti nesapratu kā lai pārbaudu izdilumu...

----------


## Epis

Es arī īsti nesaprotu kāds mērinstruments tiek domāts ar vārdu "indikātors" moš kāda Lāzeraparatūra kas maksā >1K $  vai tomēr kautkas vienkāršāks moš pats to mērinstrumentu var uzķīlēt. 
man priekš mehānikas izņemot bīdmēra un mērlentes nekādu citu mēraparātu nav  ::  ( Ā + vēl līmeņrādis)

----------


## Mosfet

Jā tieši tā viking
Pulksteņa tipa indikators mehaniskais.
piemēram 
http://www.instrumentu.ru/?good=5562
latgalītē cena ap 4-6 Ls
 to nostiprina nekustīgi uz aukšējās statnes. ja galds ir stipri bojāts tad nostprina kontroleslineālu kas ir slīpēts sliktākā gadijumā kvadrāt veida alumīnija cauruli( kuras ir itkā pulētas) tas arī kalpos par mērāmo virsmu pārvietojam x virzienā y nostiprināts. Parastais nodilums ir ieliekums uz iekšu. 
Kāda tam darbgaldam ir vadotnes, veids?

----------


## Vikings

Tātad nomēriju vadotnes. Lūk, rezultāts. Manuprāt, ir normāli, kļūda visā garumā ir viena simtdaļa.
Bildes pēc kārtas: viens gals, vidus, otrs gals

Lūk, hidrauliskās ass vadotnes:

Otrai horizontālajai asij abas vadotnes ir trijstūrveida kā šeit kreisajā pusē.

----------


## ernests

> Kamēr vien domāju par savu CNC darbagaldu, visu laiku biju paredzējis pats arī projektēt un likt kopā mehānisko daļu. Bet tagad parādījās iespēja par salīdzinoši lētu naudu (200Ls) nopirkt vecu slīpēšanas darbagaldu (Abawerk, 1966 gads, apstrādes laukums 125x300mm), kurš, iespējams, vēl ir darba kārtībā un to pārtaisīt par frēzmašīnu. Salikšu plusus un mīnusus kurus redzu katrā variantā un palūgšu pārējos arī izteikt savu viedokli
> 
> Vecais darbagalds:
> +profesionāli projektēts
> +daudz lielāka vibrāciju/liekšanās slāpēšana kā paštaisītam
> +cik zinu vecā metālā vairs nav iekšējo spriegumu, kas deformē karkasu
> 
> -svars
> -mazs apstrādes laukums
> ...


 

 sveiki cieniitie!
 seit noonaacu meekleejot tiesi Juus!
mekleeju cilveeku kur buutu speejiigs moderniizeet manu freezmasinu .
man ir renoveeta 676 un solu dzineeji ar hidroo pastiprinaataajiem .
ir iespeeja sadabut no zviedrijas komponentes .
mans piedaavaajums ir otra renoveeta freezmasinaa ar pilniigi jaunu darba galdu 0iite +solu dzineeji vai arii nauda ,
ir pieeejama arii tresaa freezmasina ar darba virsmu 1000x500x400taa kaa kungi ceru uz atsauciibu ,vilabaak zvaniet 29204427 !

----------


## GuntisK

Pag-tad Tev Ernest ir strādājoša 676 modeļa frēze, Tev tik vajag viņu atjaunot (upgrewidot, kā lai vēl nosauc?)? Ja tevi tas neapgrūtina, varbūt izliec šeit bildes ar to kā piestiprināti soļu motori...

----------


## Vikings

Slīpēšanas darbagaldu es neņemšu. Kādu laiciņu atpakaļ runājot ar tā īpašnieku uzzināju, ka varētu dabūt ko vieglāk pārtaisāmu par CNC frēzi, piemēram uzrakstu gravēšanas darbagaldu, kuram jau ir 3asu galds vai, ja noveiksies, pat gatavu Padomju laiku frēzi, tiesa gan jau labu laiku nokalpojušu, bet katrā gadījumā labāku nekā vairākus mēnešus kaut kur ārā puvušu slīpmašīnu.

----------


## ernests

a moch gribi manu freezmasiinu ?

----------


## Vikings

Ernest, vari ielikt kādu bildi ar savu frēzmašīnu? Kādi parametri (apstrādājamā virsma, svars, cik lietota)? Cik/ko par viņu gribi?

----------

